
Inbox.com announces it will end its free email service - theandrewbailey
https://proveitwithaunittest.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/inbox-com-announces-it-will-end-its-free-email-service/
======
ocdtrekkie
Does this mean their toolbars and stuff will stop being installed on people's
PCs without their permission, since they're no longer serving free
"customers"?

